# Pulling over on highway



## Guest (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi everyone, I just have a quick question... When someone gets pulled over on the highway and they are driving on the left passing lane... should the car pull over on the left if possible or make their way through 4 lanes to the right side?

Part B.. 

Lets say you are on the right side and you are getting pulled over, what if there is only a guard rail and no where to really "pull over".. what is the best thing to do... Do you stop right away, or travel to an area where I would be safe as well as the officer? 

thank you for your insight..
- Andrea


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Andrea,
Here is the law which should answer your first question. If it is you being stopped, you MUST pull to the right and stop. Do not ever think stopping in or on the left side, left shoulder or lane is a smart thing to do especially on an interstate highway:
CHAPTER 89. LAW OF THE ROAD

Chapter 89: Section 7A. Restrictions on use of ways upon approach of emergency vehicles

Section 7A. Upon the approach of any fire apparatus, police vehicle, ambulance or disaster vehicle which is going to a fire or responding to call, alarm or emergency situation, every person driving a vehicle on a way shall immediately drive said vehicle as far as possible toward the right-hand curb or side of said way and shall keep the same at a standstill until such fire apparatus, police vehicle, ambulance or disaster vehicle has passed. No person shall drive a vehicle over a hose of a fire department without the consent of a member of such department. No person shall drive a vehicle within three hundred feet of any fire apparatus going to a fire or responding to an alarm, nor drive said vehicle, or park or leave the same unattended, within eight hundred feet of a fire or within the fire lanes established by the fire department, or upon or beside any traveled way, whether public or private, leading to the scene of a fire, in such a manner as to obstruct the approach to the fire of any fire apparatus or any ambulance, safety or police vehicle, or of any vehicle bearing an official fire or police department designation. Authorized police or fire department personnel may tow a vehicle found to be in violation of the provisions of this section or which is illegally parked or standing in a fire lane as established by the fire department, whether or not a fire is in progress, and such personnel shall not be subject to the provisions of section one hundred and twenty D of chapter two hundred and sixty-six. No person shall operate a motor vehicle behind any such fire apparatus, ambulance, safety or police vehicle, or any vehicle bearing an official fire or police department designation which is operating with emergency systems on, for a distance of three hundred feet. Violation of any provision of this section shall be punished by a fine of not more than one hundred dollars.

For your second question, pull into the breakdown lane if there is one, which on most interstates there will be or if not immediately there, will be within sight. Otherwise take the right shoulder as far over as possible. Generally, when the lights are activated, "we" have determined the time it will take the average person to react and pull over. When "you" start deciding for yourself where to stop, thats when things go awry.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2007)

Well said Tpr.........


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

Try NOT getting stopped.


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

well if i was stoping you i would really appechiate <sp?> it it you pulled to the right.. and as afar as being able to pull over .. if you clearly cant then i know i would understand why you where hesitant about pulling over but i would not signal a pullover unless i knew it was a good place to pull over .. it goes both ways kinda


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

i know im a fan of run on setences


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

I have had some very scary close calls when people decided to pull off to the left on the interstate. Please please please ALWAYS pull to the right.


----------



## Stevec (Dec 29, 2006)

It weird this question came up. I was thinking about this site while driving down the highway last night. There was no breakdown lane on the right side, just a Jersey barrier. There was a yellow line, about 10 feet of paved aread then a grass median on the left side. I was going to ask what is the best thing to do in that situation.

Just a little something else. I would think it would be safer (except for the fact that it's the fast lane. If possible to pull over to the left because the cop would be able to exit his vehicle on the opposite sie of traffic unlike the right side.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Why I hate that shit in Ma where you can drive in the breakdown lane during certain hours...gott be a real rocket sceintist that came up with that idea!


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Pulling over to the left shoulder is proper in CT and NY, but NOT here. I know my patrol areas, when and where to activate the lights to get them to stop where I want them to. 

A lot of things we consider like a safe spot, radio signal strength, and ability to get another cruiser there quickly if needed. All of those things are extremely important if I know we are going to be there a while


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

Danman said:


> appechiate <sp?>


Are you serious? I mean I know we have spell check and all that but I really would hope someone 13yo+ can spell "appreciate".


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

thanks mike ...make me feel stupid


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

SinePari said:


> Pulling over to the left shoulder is proper in CT and NY,


Well, unless the law has changed since I worked/lived in the Empire State, the NYS V&T law says "...move to the right and stop...". That's what I was taught in driver's ed, as well. It's CT and NJ that have messed-up laws and drivers...but what do you want from two states that are the "parking lots" for NYC (and who's denizens drive like the're in a parking lot...disregarding lines, arrows and signs...)

I stopped a kid from CT on 291 WB near X4 one night at about 2330. I dropped him for the left lane violation. He accused me of "picking" on him because he was from CT. I replied yes, because you folks can't drive. Won at the mag and the appeal. $100.00 USD. Oh, and 4.0 OT for me! 

</IMG></IMG></IMG>


----------



## robinlow (Feb 18, 2006)

Isn't pulling over covered in the book when you taking your written driving test?

Why are people still asking this?

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Why not ask a question like, if I see a stop sign and no cars, should I stop or just drive on?

Jeez..


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Why are people still asking this?


Because they're stupid. This is the result of common sense slowly wasting away in our society.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Prolly because somebody got gigg'd and pulled over to the left, then got bitched out for being stupid.
People only ask questions that are 'close' to home.


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

The true reason that i believe that real people not SOT asked theses questions are so they can beet us in court and hope to have us say some thing so the dipshit can print it out and show the Magistrate.. that is why i believe that these people post this shit


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I read it on Masscops.com as being a defense...now that would be something...
good point.


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

well i mean if you can prove that one of the posters that replyed is infact the LEO the pulled him over then..


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

CT drivers are NOT as bad as NY, NJ and MA!!! I'll fight that to the death...NY is the worst...


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

kttref said:


> CT drivers are NOT as bad as NY, NJ and MA!!! I'll fight that to the death...NY is the worst...


Yeah, NYC drivers! The rest of the state...NOT! Regarding CT, though: 49 other states, all the canadian provinces and american protectorates are wrong and CT is right! No other states pull over to the LEFT: only the japs and the limeys pull to the left, and that's because they drive on the left...so it's like they pull to the right...only it's the left...well, you know what I mean!:huh:  
</IMG></IMG>


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

dcs2244 said:


> Yeah, NYC drivers! The rest of the state...NOT! Regarding CT, though: 49 other states, all the canadian provinces and american protectorates are wrong and CT is right! No other states pull over to the LEFT: only the japs and the limeys pull to the left, and that's because they drive on the left...so it's like they pull to the right...only it's the left...well, you know what I mean!:huh:
> </IMG></IMG>


Ohhhh we're in a fight. I've never had anyone pull to the wrong side of the lane for me...but I have had people come up to me "Excuse me, how do I get..." while on traffic stops. And you're right about NYC. Gotta love it.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Yeah, I've had that happen. Try closing an exit ramp during the morning rush hour (TT rollover): people are dumbfounded, stopping on the main line, asking if they can use the ramp (which is obviously blocked) because they have to go to work (and don't know any other way to get there). Skidding cars, near miss noncollisions...


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

If I had magical powers for one day, just ONE day, after making sure I had infinite wealth and more girls than Hugh Heffner.........I'd make a highway bridge over a river disappear, and see how many people would continue to drive right off the edge because they know no other way to get home.......


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

USMCTrooper said:


> If I had magical powers for one day, just ONE day, after making sure I had infinite wealth and more girls than Hugh Heffner.........I'd make a highway bridge over a river disappear, and see how many people would continue to drive right off the edge because they know no other way to get home.......


:L::L:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

USMCTrooper said:


> If I had magical powers for one day, just ONE day, after making sure I had infinite wealth and more girls than Hugh Heffner.........I'd make a highway bridge over a river disappear, and see how many people would continue to drive right off the edge because they know no other way to get home.......


Thats why we call them "lemmings".:twisted:


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

dcs2244 said:


> Yeah, I've had that happen. Try closing an exit ramp during the morning rush hour (TT rollover): people are dumbfounded, stopping on the main line, asking if they can use the ramp (which is obviously blocked) because they have to go to work (and don't know any other way to get there). Skidding cars, near miss noncollisions...


tell them that maybe they should have a Tom Tom next time...


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Hey I slam on my brakes right in the lane I'm in....

FYI: I was just following orders

A German driver followed a road under construction and crashed his Mercedes following his GPS Navigation system. The 80-year-old ignored several signs for construction.

His vehicle ran into several barricades and eventually crashed into a pile of sand before the man's journey ended. The driver and his wife were able to walk away from the crash uninjured.

A police spokesperson told Reuters, "The driver was following the orders from his navigation system and even though there was a sufficient number of warnings and barricades, he continued his journey into the construction site. His trip finally ended when he wound up crashing into a pile of sand."

The crash occurred outside of Hamburg, Germany.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Germans are good at following orders (Nuremburg)....he probably would have strangled his wife if his GPS navigation system told him to.


----------



## Mr.90/24 (Aug 5, 2004)

phuzz01 said:


> I have had some very scary close calls when people decided to pull off to the left on the interstate. Please please please ALWAYS pull to the right.


How about the ones that just slam on their brakes and stop in the travel lane....Talk about wanting to do harm to someone!!


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

SOT_II said:


> German driver followed a road under construction and crashed his Mercedes following his GPS Navigation system. *The 80-year-old ignored several signs for construction.*
> 
> His vehicle ran into several barricades and eventually crashed into a pile of sand before the man's journey ended. The driver and his wife were able to walk away from the crash uninjured.
> 
> ...


I KNOW NOTHING........NOTHING!!!!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

USMC, don't you ever work? I had hoped you'd get that FAX machine and evidence eliminator hooked up today. And get a vac to clean up those dead lady bugs... 

Oh, and get your feet off my desk! (that fatty thing on the "hunter's platter" was YAK...)


----------

